# Day 26. Eggs hatching



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

So got up this morning. Two of my eggs had holes in them and we're chirping. Went to work came home and they look the same should I be concerned?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What are you hatching? It can make a big difference. If its some sort of game bird like ducks, no. If its chickens then you've got a major temp problem.


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

It's ducks and turkeys


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Leave them be for now. These two could be over achievers and not ready to come out yet. Those last couple of days is when they begin to finish absorbing the yolk, if they come out before that is done chances are they will die. 

You might also have a thermo reading low and the temp is actually higher. 

Listen. If you begin to hear sounds of distress then you might have to intercede. If you're confident in your thermo don't do anything for a while but you will probably have to help them hatch because the membrane will dry out being pipped so early.


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

Got four eggs cracked and wiggling around now. This is exciting


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is beginning to sound like your thermo is reading low. 

Didn't we have this conversation a month or so back?


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

No my temp is fine I calibrated my therm so I know it's right and they are doing fine. Head sticking out now. They are on schedule took off the Turner yesterday evening.


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

Have a look


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are they not two or three days early?


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

So far have two ducks and one turkey. Doin fine.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Would love to see more pictures!



Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok here ya go


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

What kind of turkey? I am going to Guess those are Pekin ducks? They are so cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

Bourbon red turkeys and some kind of white duck


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I love the color of those turkeys,
We have Pekin ducklings right now too. They grow so fast!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I can't wait we went into lock down yesterday so we are awaiting our new babies. I am so excited. I love your baby ducks. Ducks are just so sweet. However if I hatched out some as they got bigger they would all head next door the farm has a big pond, and I don't have one.


----------

